# Across the pond!



## Nathan (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all and as this is my first proper post I'm trying to gage opinion. Being from the uk southwest in particular, the haunt scene doesn't really exist. We can get a few people here who put out pumpkins and a few garlands or if really lucky a static statue. From reading our local news it seems that the market here is supposed to be taking off and more people are getting involved. What with the cost of fireworks for nov5th (guy Fawkes) getting expensive seems more are into buying Halloween and adding year on year. 
My questions are this
1. We are limited here as to where to buy ready made equipment to apart from retail supermarkets Asda, department stores etc so where do you buy from or is it all home?
2. We aim to construct a garden walk through tunnel with static display and live effects, light sound actors etc. suggestions as to what works and what doesn't?
3. Your most essential part for your display?

Many thanks and hope to hear from your suggestions

Nathan


----------

